# SPSP 8/26 (pics)



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fish bait and I met at 6am and it was another beautiful day. The trip for me was very memorable. Many lessons learned.

After getting ready we launched at 6:30am. Went to the same spot as last time but there were no fish. Where did they all go? Trolled and started looking for fish for next hour or so. As I was trolling, my 7 footer started screaming. Next thing I know all my power pro was peeled off. I had lot of line out and it was getting down to the bottom and I realized I tied the line to the spool with double overhand knot. I'm an idiot.  

Fish bait got some bites near the light house so we preceeded to fish near it. I changed lure and started casting chrome gotcha. As I was reeling in I thought I was snagged. Kept on reeling in wanting my new gotcha back. Next thing I know this familiar head emerges to the surface. It was a cow!!!  

For over next hour, I was on a nantuket sleigh ride. Man, that thing was towing me around without mercy. Fish bait chased me around and quite surprised the fish didn't get tired after an hour. I had a 10 pound test on my medium spinning rod. I couldn't man handle this thing because of the light test, I kept on thinking only if I had my other rod and 50# power pro. My rod was bent like a letter 'J' for a hour!! 

After one hour of towing me around, it started to go near the crab traps. I couldn't lose this fish of a lifetime so I tried to redirect the fish. Next thing I know, my clinch knot to the gotcha breaks off!!!!!  

Oh well, thats fishing...  If anyone questions the validity of this story, Fish Bite serves as my eye witness. Man... it was tiring but exciting. This yak thing gets better everytime...  

Lessons learned:

1. Make sure rods are at least 6 1/2 or 7 feet tall. The fish went under the boat and my short bass rod wasn't long enough to clear the bow.

2. Make sure you properly secure the line to spool. Anyone have suggestion on a knot?

3. Make sure you properly tie your lure.


BTW, Fish Bite caught a perch on gotcha.




























This is FishBite's cooler setup.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice report, purdy lookin pics. sounds like a fun time even though the big one got away. but i guess that's what makes it fun.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks ryan... how's fishing down there?

If anyone catches a rockfish or ray with chrome gotcha picture below, I want my lure back!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great report and even better sunrise pics. I hope to get out Sun. A/M and after my last trip it won't be soon enough.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

That was amazing! Over th course of an hour that fish (what ever it was) must have towed SeaSalt for a mile. And I’m not exaggerating. 
I was continuing to fish but staying close to SeaSalt because I wanted to see him land that thing. When I would look up from casting/gigging he would be towed another 100 yards away. I’d paddle over and it would be the same thing in another direction. What really surprised me was that marathon fish was still going strong after an hour of that.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm going to have to retract if it was a rockfish or not. After looking at a picture of ray below, I'm not sure anymore. I don't want to mislead anyone... but it took me for a ride I'll never forget, whatever it was...  

anyone up for another trip?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like a moo-nose. Sad to hear it.  Heading out there in a few to soak some bait. Thought they had left.

I think a rock would have given up in way under an hour.

Those rays can provide some entertainment sometimes if things are slow. I've had my share this year. Never been pulled around by one in a yak though. Got tugged around by a big cat up in the Elk River a number of years ago. That was in one of my closed topped tippy ocean kayaks. That trip convinced me that a tippy yak is not that great for fishing.  

SeaSalt, is that your yak? If so, cool! 
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

My yak is the orange one. Fish Bait is the blueish one. Sounds more like a ray to me too... man...

now, I really want my lure back!!!    :--|


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Great report and pics. Sounds like you had a lot of fun. 
I use a uni knot to tie off to the spool, has worked well so far. Same for lures except for those like a gotcha or rattletrap that have a lot of action. Then I use a figure eight follow through knot. It's not really a fishing knot. I learned it many years ago for climbing and rapelling but it works great with mono. Complicated to tie but very reliable. Never failed yet.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Try the Arbor knot to tie your line to the spool

Arbor Knot


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> thanks ryan... how's fishing down there?


it's been decent. it's been a couple weeks since i've had the yak out due to the hot temps (both air and water). on some of the flats that i like to chase redfish , i swear the water was pushin 90 for a while. this cold front should have helped things as soon as the wind lays down. ill try to post a report w/ pics next time i go.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Another suggestion about attaching your line would be to use a little bit of mono as backing. Wether it is just a few wraps or you cover the bottom of the spool it tends to get a better grip on the spool. I know fireline recomends doing so and I bet PP does as well. Other than that if your using 50# PP and your rod is rated for 50# then crank down on the drag and dont give him any more line, BUt if your rod is not rated for 50# then I dont suggest that as you could just end up with a shatterd rod, in which case use a lower pound test line so you can fit more on. Anyway I hope that makes sense and is helpful.


----------

